# Weber - SnS  -  Leg -O-Lamb



## sawhorseray (Aug 7, 2021)

Grabbed a boneless lamb roast at Sam's, 4.25 pounds. Hit it with sea salt and CBP, punched about a dozen cloves of garlic into it







Set it out on the Weber 22, SnS and some hickory chunks, too dammed hot to be taking pictures out there. Had both top and bottom vents shut to half open, around 90 minutes later pulled it at a IT of 128, carryover was spot on







Plated up with some zukes and spargees, nice glass of cab, mint apple jelly, no carbs, lost ten pounds in a month, still drinkin' like a fish







Boy howdy I'll tell you, the smoke flavor really comes thru, not quite like on my offset, but darned close and  for a lot less money. Still waiting to fire up the new 26"er, no sense getting it dirty until the weather cools down enough to have the fam over for a Q, everybody's too dammed old to be sitting out in 110º heat. Y'all stay safe out there, nothing's changed and won't for quite some time. Thanks for lookin' in! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ray, looks delicious and perfectly cooked.  Great job.  Also glad you are losing weight and still able to drink as you'd like.  We're on serious diets the last 7 weeks, down 24 myself, the Mrs. is down 21, but I haven't been able to do any drinking yet.  Anxiously waiting for Labor Day weekend for a "little" reward, lol.  Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2021)

That looks darn good Ray! Haven't had lamb since I was way younger but think I need to give it a try in the near future! Congrats on the weight loss! We just recently got back from vacation and was on a diet too... think it was eat all you can and drink even more diet! Hope you can fire that 26 up soon!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like you nailed it.  We about 10 degrees cooler but still to damn hot!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 8, 2021)

Simply beautiful Ray. I think you were conceived in a Weber grill my friend. you have that thing dialed in to a T. Fantastic looking meal and that lamb is spot on. Great job buddy.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 8, 2021)

Good looking lamb! 

Jim


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 8, 2021)

WOW! Really nice lookin' lamb roast brother!

GREAT BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like it's cooked perfect . Love some Merguez , not much for sliced . Never had good lamb roast I guess . 
Nice work .


----------



## dernektambura (Aug 8, 2021)

Big like....!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice job on the Lamb and the Diet!...JJ


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks top notch Ray, perfect cook on that lamb!  I  could sit down to a plate like that any day!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Ray, looks delicious and perfectly cooked.  Great job.  Also glad you are losing weight and still able to drink as you'd like.  We're on serious diets the last 7 weeks, down 24 myself, the Mrs. is down 21, but I haven't been able to do any drinking yet.  Anxiously waiting for Labor Day weekend for a "little" reward, lol.  Stay safe my friend.



Thanks Mike! Tuning up for my annual physical next month, seems the older I get the more things the doc likes to crab about. Thank you for the Like Mike, I do appreciate it! RAY




Brokenhandle said:


> That looks darn good Ray! Haven't had lamb since I was way younger but think I need to give it a try in the near future! Congrats on the weight loss! We just recently got back from vacation and was on a diet too... think it was eat all you can and drink even more diet! Hope you can fire that 26 up soon! Ryan



Thanks Ryan! Vacation? We've hardly left the house the past 17 months, probably never get on a plane again either. Thank you for the Like Ryan, I do appreciate it! RAY




BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like you nailed it.  We about 10 degrees cooler but still to damn hot!



Thanks Brian! I don't think I'll ever get used to waking up to 86º at six in the morning, tho that only lasts half the year. RAY




tx smoker said:


> Simply beautiful Ray. I think you were conceived in a Weber grill my friend. you have that thing dialed in to a T. Fantastic looking meal and that lamb is spot on. Great job buddy. Robert



Thank you Robert! Ah if that were only the case, I'd be about 45 again instead of closing in on 70! Thank you for the Like my friend, I do appreciate it! RAY



JLeonard said:


> Good looking lamb! Jim



Thanks Jim, and thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it! RAY




Smokin' in AZ said:


> WOW! Really nice lookin' lamb roast brother! GREAT BIG LIKE! John



Thank you John! Great to see you back around these parts, hope you're feeling better! Thanks for the Like amigo, much appreciated! RAY




chopsaw said:


> Looks like it's cooked perfect . Love some Merguez , not much for sliced . Never had good lamb roast I guess . Nice work .



Thank Rich! I've always wanted to make a batch of Merguez but it's never seemed cost effective to me. Thank you for the Like Rich, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2021)

dernektambura said:


> Big like....!



Thank you, and thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY




chef jimmyj said:


> Nice job on the Lamb and the Diet!...JJ



Thank you Chef, only 7-8 more pounds to go, piece of cake! Thanks for the Like Chef, I do appreciate it! RAY




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks top notch Ray, perfect cook on that lamb!  I  could sit down to a plate like that any day!



Thanks Justin! I love the stuff, always a favorite growing up even tho my mama always overcooked it. Just realized I forgot to put some applesauce on the table, dammit, nice to have leftovers I reckon. Thanks you for the Like Justin, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## normanaj (Aug 8, 2021)

I love lamb.

That is one awesome looking plate!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 8, 2021)

I love lamb and man you nailed that on the Weber! I’m all in on zukes and asparagus too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2021)

Awesome looking meal!
Lamb is a big favorite around here, but due to the cost we don’t buy it much, love the veggies too!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2021)

normanaj said:


> I love lamb. That is one awesome looking plate!



Thanks Norm, I love the stuff too! I'm really liking these little 4-5 pound boneless lamb roasts from Sam's Club. Used to be the only time we'd have lamb was on holiday dinners where a whole bone-in leg was on the menu. Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it! RAY




jcam222 said:


> I love lamb and man you nailed that on the Weber! I’m all in on zukes and asparagus too.



Thanks Jeff! Zukes and spargees are my favorite veggies along with artichokes and Brussels sprouts, I'm in a bit of a rut but I only cook what I like to eat. Thanks for the Like Jeff, I do appreciate it. RAY




SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking meal! Lamb is a big favorite around here, but due to the cost we don’t buy it much, love the veggies too! Nicely done! Al



Thanks Al! Seems everything in the meat case is costing more these days. Fish used to be the most affordable proteins a person could buy, those days have been over for quite some time. Thanks for the Like Al, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Aug 8, 2021)

I love everything about that meal!  Lamb looks fantastic!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I love everything about that meal!  Lamb looks fantastic!



Thanks Dave! As happy as I was with dinner I'm looking forward to a cold lamb sanny for lunch today, love 'em! Thanks for the Like Dave, I appreciate it! RAY


----------



## xray (Aug 8, 2021)

Fantastic looking dinner Ray! The lamb looks to be cooked perfectly and you sure can’t go wrong with zukes and asparagus for a side! Nicely done!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 8, 2021)

As already said, perfect lamb, and those veggies go excellent with the lamb. Fantastic!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2021)

xray said:


> Fantastic looking dinner Ray! The lamb looks to be cooked perfectly and you sure can’t go wrong with zukes and asparagus for a side! Nicely done!



Thank you amigo! It was so good I'm having the exact same dinner tonight using the sous vide, this time I'll remember the applesauce too! Thanks for the Like Joe, much appreciated! RAY




SmokinEdge said:


> As already said, perfect lamb, and those veggies go excellent with the lamb. Fantastic!



Thanks Edge! I'm not only having the same dinner tonight, I just might do it all again tomorrow for a three-bagger! Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2021)

So when you make your zukes Ray,  how are you making them? 

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> So when you make your zukes Ray,  how are you making them? Ryan



Easy peasy for me Ryan! I chop the zukes along with some onion, toss them in a little pot with some olive oil on low, just CBP. About 15-20 minutes they're al dente and ready to eat. If I'm busy,  not done drinking, or waiting on the main course to get done I don't care if they get mushy, I just love 'em. Sometimes I'll make fried zukes, that's a whole new ballgame and all just for me! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Easy peasy for me Ryan! I chop the zukes along with some onion, toss them in a little pot with some olive oil on low, just CBP. About 15-20 minutes they're al dente and ready to eat. If I'm busy,  not done drinking, or waiting on the main course to get done I don't care if they get mushy, I just love 'em. Sometimes I'll make fried zukes, that's a whole new ballgame and all just for me! RAY


Thanks Ray , appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 9, 2021)

This guy and his lamb...get outta here! Nailed it Ray! Looks delicious. I agree I think you must have been conceived on top of a weber grill. Everything you put out is top notch. Enjoy the heat buddy. Someone get this man in the bright lights!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 9, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> This guy and his lamb...get outta here! Nailed it Ray! Looks delicious. I agree I think you must have been conceived on top of a weber grill. Everything you put out is top notch. Enjoy the heat buddy. Someone get this man in the bright lights!



Thank you John, you sausage making machine! I'm not here for the glory, the fun and friendship is plenty enough for me. Thanks for the Like amigo, I appreciate it! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2021)

Boy does that ever look tasty!!
Beautiful Color, Ray!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 10, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Boy does that ever look tasty!! Beautiful Color, Ray!! Nice Job! Like. Bear



Thank you John! With the price of beef going up all the time it's become a lot more affordable, and I love the stuff! Thanks for the Like John, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

Looks darn good from my screen Ray. My SnS basically lives in the 26"er. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------

